# Tailfisher transducer mounting location?



## Breeze (Aug 7, 2016)

Seas2Exist said:


> I just recently purchased a 2005 Hewes Tailfisher and I am in the process of getting it all tuned up. I have a laundry list of things to do to it but the top of my list is getting a GPS/Depth finder combo mounted on it. Looking at the rear of the transom, there really is no place that I can see to mount the transom unit as the trim tabs take up all of the space. I am not really comfortable with putting a thru or in hull unit on the boat, plus they are pretty pricey. Is it possible to mount the unit on the inside corner of the tunnel hull transom cut out? Or at the same place where the motor sits? I just wonder with all that water shooting through the tunnel if that would cause issues. I am looking at a SIMRAD Go7 XSE. Any advice or suggestions would be appreciated. (Will try to post some pictures up of the new sled as well.)Thanks


I have a 2006 Tailfisher. I was told by the guys that service mine that through hull is about your only choice So I decided to pass. I just mounted the GPS??? Maybe you will learn something I didn't. good luck. I really like mine have fun with it


----------



## Seas2Exist (Jul 16, 2016)

Thanks for the response Breeze. I may end up doing the same thing.


----------



## Seas2Exist (Jul 16, 2016)

Decided to purchase a P79 shoot thru hull for the boat at the recommendation of Navico (SIMRAD). Should be here by this Thursday night, install on Friday. Will update on its functionality.


----------



## Breeze (Aug 7, 2016)

Seas2Exist said:


> Decided to purchase a P79 shoot thru hull for the boat at the recommendation of Navico (SIMRAD). Should be here by this Thursday night, install on Friday. Will update on its functionality.


Sounds good. Let me know how it works


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Same boat, '08.
I mounted mine on the left side opposite of the drain plug and scupper. 

Tilted the motor all the way up for cleaning and noticed the spot. Thought I would give it a try.

The DI and SI both work and no ill effects on the prop.
I do have a 4 blade prop


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Im interested to see how it works. I've battled with this on my pathfinder.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Ive put it off because I couldnt figure out how to do it.
Althought i think the shoot through might be enough for what I need.


----------



## Breeze (Aug 7, 2016)

Mike C said:


> Same boat, '08.
> I mounted mine on the left side opposite of the drain plug and scupper.
> 
> Tilted the motor all the way up for cleaning and noticed the spot. Thought I would give it a try.
> ...


Hey Mike is this where you mounted it??? I have a dual transducer set up. A shoot through and a SI transom mount. Thanks


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

That's the spot.
When I originally wanted to mount it, I was at a loss. No place on the stern because of the trim tabs, and the lower unit blocking the opposite side. 
Found that spot while cleaning/waxing the hull and gave it a shot


----------



## Breeze (Aug 7, 2016)

Mike C said:


> That's the spot.
> When I originally wanted to mount it, I was at a loss. No place on the stern because of the trim tabs, and the lower unit blocking the opposite side.
> Found that spot while cleaning/waxing the hull and gave it a shot


I'll give it a try. Worst case I have to fill some holes. Thanks again


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Don't be surprised if you get some flowing water out of that side. The bilge pump is on the starboard side. 
Took about 30 minutes to drain it. You can speed up the process with a shop vac. I also chamfered the new holes so there wouldn't be any chance of spider cracking


----------



## ChrisGrubb (Apr 8, 2018)

Same boat same problem no place to mount if you figure it out please post.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

That spot worked great with the Humminbird transducer. I did get a small rooster tail from it, but it didn't cause any issues. 
The boat now has a Simrad Go-7 with the all in one xducer.
No clearance issues. 
I get a lot less rooster tail with it but I'm having issues with the side imaging. I don't think it's hull/position related though since it doesn't read at all. 
Gotta get it back in the water to troubleshoot.


----------

